# Stalker: Call of Pripyat - Installation Guide GOG Version



## ayleid96 (Oct 14, 2021)

First of all update you ports tree:


> portsnap fetch; portsnap update



And be sure to build wine with vulkan support otherwise game will complain about OpenGL not supporting some directx calls.


> cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine-devel; make install clean



After wine has been built and install you need to install necessary 32bit libraries along with 32bit version of wine.
*Run this as a regular user!*


> /usr/local/share/wine/pkg32.sh install wine-devel mesa-dri winetricks



Install dxvk(*VERY IMPORTANT*):


> WINEPREFIX=/home/user/prefix/stalker_cop winetricks dxvk



Set openal32 to native as shown in picture:





Run setup, install the game and enjoy.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 14, 2021)

ayleid96 said:


> Make your prefix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. When you use wine or winetricks into a path that dont exists then it gets created automatically.
2. D9VK got merged into DXVK. So it looks like that you are pulling an outdated version of the old git repo?


----------



## ayleid96 (Oct 14, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> 1. When you use wine or winetricks into a path that dont exists then it gets created automatically.
> 2. D9VK got merged into DXVK. So it looks like that you are pulling an outdated version of the old git repo?


You are right, edit has been done.


----------

